# Bought a Troy-Bilt Storm w/Tecumseh LH195SP Engine



## CHFShane (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I've been browsing the forums for a few days because I just purchased my first snow blower at a local auction. I've been reading up because I know this is an "older" snow blower, and may need a little bit of work...I got it for a great price though, so do not mind putting in a little work if needed.

Snow blower is a Troy-Bilt Storm 5524, with a Tecumseh LH195SP engine. From what I could gather online, this appears to be a model from around 2005.

Overall, the machine appears to be in decent-enough condition for it's age. I do need to clean it up a bit because it looks like it has been in storage for a while.

I'm going to pick it up this weekend and plan to change the oil and spark plug, and pressure wash it. I have a gas station that sells 91 octane ethanol-free fuel, so plan to use that. I checked the gas tank and it was dry...so I'm thinking (hoping) the previous owner was good about draining the fuel or running it out of fuel while not in use. If not, from what I've read, these motors do seem to have carb issues.

The potential for carb issues is what leads me to this post...

I have never cleaned a carb before and I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing so. Replacing the entire carburetor with a new one seems cheap and easy enough (I've found some for this model engine on eBay and Amazon for around $20). Personally to me, I would rather spend $20 than deal with the hassle of attempting to clean the old one up.

So a couple of questions...

1.) Is it "preferred" to clean the OEM carb up vs buying a $20 one on eBay/Amazon? If so, why? Are the OEM units better quality?
2.) If there is really no difference in the OEM carb vs the ones that can be found online, is there any particular one that someone could recommend for this engine? I want something that is KNOWN to work with this model engine and known to not cause any issues. I've read mixed reviews with some of the different replacement carbs.

Other than that, is there any other general maintenance that you all would recommend for a snow blower that looks to have been sitting for a while?

Thank you all, can't wait to go pick it up tomorrow, and see if it fires up!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've had excellent luck with the Chinese carbs on E-bay...others here have other opinions, but I've had only one with a problem out of over 50...I save all the OEM carbs in case I get really bored and want to clean a 5 gallon buckets worth one winter....


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

Just remove and clean the carb. There isn't any fairy dust in there, or any monsters that will jump out and bite you. They are all really really basic, almost impossible to screw up. I can't even imagine just buying a new one because you were too lazy to clean the original.


----------



## smartinezmd (10 mo ago)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

smartinezmd said:


> How much did you pay for it?


Welcome to this site. Ask and feel comfortable contributing where you can.

Don't expect a response to your question. Look at the posting date. One posting, his only one, 3 years ago.


----------

